# Patchouli Produces!



## BeckyD (Jan 10, 2011)

My ND mama gave birth to twins on April 13th - she was amazing! A big boy named Nipsy Russell and a feisty little girl named Lotus "Lola" Blossom. Nipsy and Lola. This was her second set, my first. I'm very proud :stars: and very much amazed at how God is at work, even in my little goat barn!

Becky


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...they are adorable....congrats.... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, very pretty.. all 3!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

they are so cute~~!!! Congrats :thumb:  :leap:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

They are adorable! Which is which?


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

Gorgeous! Love mommas coloring and the kids are so cute.


----------



## BeckyD (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks so much! The spotted one is the boy, Nipsy, and the white one is Lola. I love mornings when I let them out into the goat lounge with Mama and they spring around all over the place! I know, I know, I sound like a new grandma - tee-hee. I kinda feel like one - my friends call me "Goat-Ma" - but this is a first for me and I'm loving it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice babies, and I agree...the miracle of life never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

What a nice looking family of goats you have! Congrats on the beautiful kids.


----------

